# La marina advice



## chardonnay (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi All,

We have just returned from a weeks intense property viewing in Costa Blanca South the areas we looked at were Villamartin, El Raso, Cabo Roig/La Zenia, La Marina, Ciuad Quesada. 

We found out of all the areas we viewed that in *La Marina Urbanisation* you got a lot more for your money and found an ideal detached villa for us which we could afford mortgage free and would also provide a home and income.

Could anybody give us any more information about the urbanisation? Does anyone live there permanently? We are in our late thirties/early forties no children and would like to integrate into the community & socialise regularly also we would like somewhere where it is not too quiet in the winter time.

Many Thanks
Christina & John


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

We moved here last August and so far has been perfect for us. My wife has an active social life and even now she is working full time has many friends here. We chose it due to location and proximity for the airports, the beach ten minutes away is nice too. There is a good mix of nationalities and we have some wonderful Spanish neighbours. We are happy we moved here and have yet to be here in the good season!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

This sure reads like an ad to me, mods...

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

elenetxu said:


> This sure reads like an ad to me, mods...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


How can this be an ad? It's someone asking about an area and someone who live there replying??? Am i missing something?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xicoalc said:


> How can this be an ad? It's someone asking about an area and someone who live there replying??? Am i missing something?


I'm skeptical in this day and age of sponsored blog posts and paid forum posting. 

1. They mention competitors.
2. They put La Marina in bold.
3. "You get a lot more for your money."
4. "Mortgage free" (how is that important for us to know?)

Call me the Oscar the Grouch of the board but I smell a fake.



Regarding La Marina, I have family members that have a home there. The local drunk has broken into their home and their neighbors' homes a number of times in the last year. Thankfully, he's so careless that the neighbors have been able to easily find out who it was and get their stuff back.


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't live there permanently, but have owned a holiday home there for 6 years and visit multiple times per year. Great value for money property wise. It's a large urbanisation, more like a small town really, with various different shopping areas, bars, restaurants, etc. 2 "public" swimming pools (privately owned, pay as you go). Beach about 8 minute drive. Guardamar Del Segura around 10 minutes drive, airport 25 mins, Alicante city 30 mins. Some of the older parts of the urb., properties here and there looking a bit shabby, just down to individual owners really. Mine gets painted outside every 3 years to keep it looking fresh.

Like everywhere, there are negatives. It's mostly a place that caters for older people / retirees, so not huge amounts of nightlife, but there is certainly a social scene for the older folks....

Public transport isn't great. You really could do with a car to get around. 

Weather generally great, compared to the UK anyway. When it does rain, it can be torrential. 

Good for day trips to Alicante, Benidorm, Murcia, Catagena.

I'm sure there are nicer spots, certainly northern Costa Blanca is more scenic, but you get what you pay for...


----------



## chardonnay (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi,

It is not an advert we have been on the forum before and had advice of which areas to visit on our April visit. We only mentioned mortgage free as we are posed with questions on how we are planning to earn an income/find work. 
Christina


----------



## chardonnay (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Simon,

Many thanks for the information very helpful as it is important for me to be able to make friends etc but also would like an area with a mix of nationalities too.

Thanks again
Christina


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

chardonnay said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is not an advert we have been on the forum before and had advice of which areas to visit on our April visit. We only mentioned mortgage free as we are posed with questions on how we are planning to earn an income/find work.
> Christina


It is a lovely place and close enough to travel north or south. It is village like but very friendly and certainly feels safe enough to walk about at night. I suppose it depends where you live here but our street is full of nice people.


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

The OP is asking about La Marina Urbanisation, not La Marina village.... the two are not the same.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

elenetxu said:


> I'm skeptical in this day and age of sponsored blog posts and paid forum posting.
> 
> 1. They mention competitors.
> 2. They put La Marina in bold.
> ...



Please, please leave the 'modding' to us.

Between us we read just about all the posts and certainly read this one with no concerns.



It really isn't for you to point it out to us in open forum. If you have concerns, please use the "Report" facility.


----------



## chardonnay (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Simon,

Thanks again for your reply. Is it is the village or the urbanisation you live in? We visited both but only viewed properties on the urbanisation. We also went down to La Marina beach and El pinet which we loved. We currently live by the sea in England so do want to be relatively close to the sea and it only seemed a five min drive.

Thanks
Christina


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

We live on the Urb, by the police station (furthest point) and it is still only 10 minutes by bike/car.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

We Moved To La Marina Urb30 months ago, excellent value for money, decent neighbours, our little estate 120 properties has its own immaculate swimming pool and entertainment area, we love it, quiet and peaceful,in summer it gets a bit noisy but that is not a problem,you get the odd pommy market stall holder throwing their weight about when new tenants move in, but we have found ignoring them works best then even their foulmouthed offspring lose interest and go the daily mirror!!


----------

